# FIRST DNP CYCLE LOG



## solow662 (Jun 12, 2013)

Day1 Wednesday.. 200mg at 12:00pm. didn't feel no different.

Day2Thursday.. 200mg 7:00am. Workout left the same as usual. 60min Cardio was Little more hot and sweating a more and faster than usual.

Day3 Friday.. Last night woke up 3 or 4 time to use the bathroom like usual but felt more hot and very little sweating and that is with NO cover and just in underwear. Checked my weight and still no weight loss. 200mg 7:00am. Workout started feeling a little weaker. Hope its not a mental thing. lol. And usually don't sweat as much during my workout because the A/C in the gym I go to. 45min cardio today. At 4mins in started sweat the way I usually do 10 mins in. Wanting to drink more water while my workout and cardio. The rest of the day just relaxed but did take my puppy out for a few short walks. Tomorrow going to up my dose to 300mg.

Day4 Saturday.. slept well, no night sweats. Was a cold night also. 7:00am 200mg. Today is Saturday so no gym today. Just a couple of walks with my dog. Even those slow, short walks I was staring to sweat a little. 3:00pm 200mg. Few more short walk with the dog.

Day5.. Sunday.. 7:00am 200mg.. Slept OK. Still woke up a few time with some sweating. Tonight getting a fan to put in front of me. 12:00pm 100mg. Everything I do I can feel my body want to sweat. Feeling full all day. Thinking its all the water. Last night started carb loading till the end of this afternoon then back to keto. 4:00pm 100mg. 6:00pm fell off the wagon lol. I just had some pizza. Damn that was good.

Day6 Monday.. last night the fan help a little but still was sweating going on 7:00am 200mg. WOW got to the gym and weighed myself. I gained 5pounds. IS THIS NORMAL?? I know I ate bad for a day and half but to gain 5pounds?? Anyways my workout is getting worse. Not able to do the reps I usually do with the same weight. 60mins of cardio went good. Sweated like hell but got through the 60mins.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

To know exactly what you are doing, can you post details of your diet (only the macro breakdown, particularly the level of carbs), also what supplements you are running, and what cals you are running to each day compared to your base metabolic rate.

THis will help me work out what is happening.

Its unusual to gain in the first week, normally you wont lose much at all, may be a couple of pounds, some can lose more particularly if they have cut their carbs for 3-4 days before starting DNP.

Any info on the above will help, otherwise is going to be very difficult.


----------



## solow662 (Jun 12, 2013)

i had the math figured out when i started back in march.. i do know im eating 2000 calories a day. at least 65% of it is fat. i don't eat no more then 20 to 25 grams of carbs a day. the rest is all meats. im not taking any supplements. also since Monday i lost the 5 pounds i gained over the weekend


----------



## solow662 (Jun 12, 2013)

Day7 Teusday.. 200mg 7:30.. Slept ok. Fan is doing the trick. Going to bump up to 600mg today and try and hang on for the next 7days. Workout was a little more weaker. Had to drop some weight to get to doing 10-12 reps. 45min cardio went ok sweated pretty good. Weighed myself today. Im 1 pound lighter so back to 214. 12:00pm 200mg. Just relaxing but still feeling warm. 4:00pm 200mg. Not doing to much just took my dog for a walk and Doing this around the house and just from that im all sweaty. Going to relax in front of the fan for the of the afternoon and night.

Day8 Wednesday.. Slept ok. Just woke up 2times for batroom. Fan right on me helps but still a little sweaty. 7:00am 200mg. Workout was a lot weaker than yesturday but got through it. 60min Cardio day. Was a lot harder and sweat a lot more but got through it also. Weight is down 2 pound from yesterday. So I'm at 211pounds. 12:00pm 200mg. 5:00pm 200mg anything i do i sweat. lol. back down to 210. so the 5 pounds i gain, i lost it


----------



## FuriousRunt (Apr 10, 2013)

600mg after 7 days seems very fast. Each to their own I guess.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## solow662 (Jun 12, 2013)

Well i went up to 600mg because i wasn't feeling that bad and felt my body can handle it. And at 600mg i feel it more but im still not laying down all day doing nothing. Still doing my workouts and cardio. And if i do start feeling worse i can alway go back down. 6 days left.


----------



## solow662 (Jun 12, 2013)

And i only want to do this cycle for 2 weeks.


----------



## solow662 (Jun 12, 2013)

Day9 Thursday.. Another sweaty night. 8:00am 200mg. Workout is still weaker than usual 45min cardio went ok. A lot of sweating though. 1:00pm 200mg. Going tanning today at the beach. Going to bring lots of water so I don't overheat. 5:00pm 200mg relaxing the rest of the afternoon and night.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Any info on your stats before you started? So we can see the effects of your cycle at the end?

I'm definitely going to try some dnp, summer is pretty much here! If anyone has some expert dnp advice please feel free to pm me


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

No additional supps, and what would appear to be no research into ramping up the dosage too early because "you can't feel it"

It beggars belief.

I was asked by someone who was planning on using Dnp what he should and shouldn't do, THE FIRST thing I told him was that no matter how tempting it seems, do not increase your dosage, because there is no need, no matter how tempting it is when you think you "can't feel anything".


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Careful in the sun with 600mg in you. That's dodgy mate.

I avoided the sun on 250mg because I was sweating so much.


----------



## solow662 (Jun 12, 2013)

Day10 Friday. sweated more last night even with fan. 7:00am 200mg. Workout still weak but 60min of cardio went good. Left the gym today at 209pounds. So I lost a pound since I stared the cycle.*12:00pm 200mg. Feeling more tired today so im just going to relax for rest of the day. 5:00pm 200mg. Feeling hotter today doing nothing. Hotter than yesterday thats for sure. 4days left. Can wait to see the results after water comes off.

Day11 Saturday. 7:00am 200mg no workout or cardio today but I'm tired anyway. 12:00pm*200mg. Always hot and anything I do I sweat. 4:30pm 200mg. Today has been a hell of a hot day while everyone else is fine lol..

Day12 Sunday. Sweaty night with A/C and fan right on me. 7:00am 200mg. 12:00pm 200mg. Today is just like yesterday hot hot and more hot. 4:30pm today will be my last day. I have a bachelor party on friday and wedding on sunday. So I want to lose as much water as possible by then.

Day13 Monday. *no more DNP. I lost 3 pounds while I was on. Started with 210pounds and 25%BF. Down to 207pounds. I'll check my bodyfat after some water comes off.

Day14 Tuesday. Lost another pound. Still weak in the gym and cardio really sweaty. Rest of the day was ok. Heat is going down.

Day15 Wednesday. Another drop in weight. 2 more pounds. I'm at 205pounds. Getting stronger with my workouts too.


----------



## solow662 (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm sorry I didn't say before that I am taking a vitamin C and multivitamin. And omega 3,6,9


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Why would you bother with DNP at 25% bf.


----------



## solow662 (Jun 12, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Why would you bother with DNP at 25% bf.


Well to lose BF. I have been doing keto diet, weights and alot of cardio since march and then all of a sudden got stuck at 211 210 pounds. So I decided to give DNP a try for a push. And so far so good.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

If fat doesn't fly off you at 25% from cardio and diet alone you're doing something wrong. Doesn't seem a good idea to me, you lose a few lbs on DNP which could have been lost just by having a big sh!t. Its your body though, when you get to 20% bf what card are going to play then as you've had used all the big guns. I'm not very lean either but i wouldnt even consider DNP unless I was sub 15%


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

solow662 said:


> I'm sorry I didn't say before that I am taking a vitamin C and multivitamin. And omega 3,6,9


electrolytes? T3?


----------



## solow662 (Jun 12, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> If fat doesn't fly off you at 25% from cardio and diet alone you're doing something wrong. Doesn't seem a good idea to me, you lose a few lbs on DNP which could have been lost just by having a big sh!t. Its your body though, when you get to 20% bf what card are going to play then as you've had used all the big guns. I'm not very lean either but i wouldnt even consider DNP unless I was sub 15%


Right now my plan is to stick with my diet and cardio. If I hit another rut maybe I'll try another DNP cycle. I'll see when I get to that point thats if I get to that point.


----------



## solow662 (Jun 12, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> electrolytes? T3?


No. That is 2 things I didnt do that should of did. Feel bad about it too.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

solow662 said:


> No. That is 2 things I didnt do that should of did. Feel bad about it too.


good grief.


----------



## solow662 (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry I disappointed some people. Wow


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

You really need to research and ask questions before you start, not just launch in and try to compensate.

You should have lost significantly more than 5-7 lbs. Which leads me to two conclusions, either:

1/. your DNP was not well dosed. Trust me 500mg well dosed had me unable to breathe, and I had to stop after 3 days.

2/. Your DNP was not well dosed and your diet was flawed.

If you are going to run it again, please ask and research before you even think about taking another tab...


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Would you guys say T3 is a necessity with DNP? Wouldnt that eat your muscle?


----------



## solow662 (Jun 12, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> You really need to research and ask questions before you start, not just launch in and try to compensate.
> 
> You should have lost significantly more than 5-7 lbs. Which leads me to two conclusions, either:
> 
> ...


Thanks Diggy for the advise. Well as far as yesterday goes I did lose 5.5 pounds. I'm thinking it was what you said number1/ my DNP was underdosed. But like you said if I should have lost 5-7 pounds, I did so far. I'm also thinking I will lose a little more.


----------



## solow662 (Jun 12, 2013)

Day16 Thursaday. Lost half a pound. So I'm 204.5. My stomach went down a lot and a lot people are making comments about it.*

Day17 Friday. Workout and 45min cardio went great today. Going to the bathroom alot more than normal today. Today was the first time I had to stop in the middle of my workout and cardio to use the bathroom and I used it right before I started. I only lost half a pound today. And I'm still drinking water like crazy.*


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Also dont be concerned on a daily basis for weight - tempting as it is, I can remember my first cycle, I was weighing morning and night :lol:

If you can weigh say Mon, Wed, Fri you may find that it will compensate for any water weight fluctuations (due to electrolyte leves not being great) and give you a better picture overall.

:thumb:


----------



## solow662 (Jun 12, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Also dont be concerned on a daily basis for weight - tempting as it is, I can remember my first cycle, I was weighing morning and night :lol:
> 
> If you can weigh say Mon, Wed, Fri you may find that it will compensate for any water weight fluctuations (due to electrolyte leves not being great) and give you a better picture overall.
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks.. I'll try it that way. Today is Saturday so I'll just wait till Monday to weigh in.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

This thread shows poor research mate, im running DNP and the amount of research ive done before hand is insane. Your upping of the dose to 600mg per day aswell as taking the tabs in the morning seems insane.

Your weight loss isnt what it should be, as Diggy says, your dnp is either poop, or your diet is poop or your not training hard enough.

Theres loads of guys on these forums who have a huge knowledge of DNP, use them.

No electrolytes, ALA, Vit e, fish oils?

All the best on your next cycle, but perhaps post up a "want to do DNP, here is my plan" post, and let the lads tweek it for you.

What brand of DNP?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> This thread shows poor research mate, im running DNP and the amount of research ive done before hand is insane. Your upping of the dose to 600mg per day aswell as taking the tabs in the morning seems insane.
> 
> Your weight loss isnt what it should be, as Diggy says, your dnp is either poop, or your diet is poop or your not training hard enough.
> 
> ...


Small hijack here.... what dosage ALA is recommended?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> Small hijack here.... what dosage ALA is recommended?


1200 mg per day. get the 600mg Swason ones from ebay...


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

funkdocta said:


> Small hijack here.... what dosage ALA is recommended?


As diggy says above, it was actually diggy who told me what brand and dose to use.


----------



## solow662 (Jun 12, 2013)

Day20 Monday. Workouts are back to normal. Power is back like before the cycle. Cardio is a littler than before the cycle. As of today I'm 203 pounds 19%BF. water is still a little high. Well for 12days on I am pretty happy with the results and comments I'm getting from alot of people. I am sure if I did some things a little different I would of probably got even better results. If I think I need another cycle I would do it. As for now I'm going to stick with my diet, workouts and cardio and see if I can get down to 15%BF. I want to thank anyone who took the time to comment on this log. Even the negative ones.*


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> Small hijack here.... what dosage ALA is recommended?


Whats ALA?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

dbaird said:


> Whats ALA?


Alpha Lipoic Acid - powerful anti-oxidant

1200mg a day needed for DNP


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Alpha Lipoic Acid - powerful anti-oxidant
> 
> 1200mg a day needed for DNP


since when has it been "needed" ?

The only clinical trials i have seen have never "needed" ALA? its all bro science and the required supplements "needed" to run DNP change as often as the seasons. There have been clinical trials with T3..

Show me some evidence on whats needed to run DNP...

Everyone runs it a couple of times and become some kind of proclaimed expert on the stuff.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

dbaird said:


> since when has it been "needed" ?
> 
> The only clinical trials i have seen have never "needed" ALA? its all bro science and the required supplements "needed" to run DNP change as often as the seasons. There have been clinical trials with T3..
> 
> ...


Strange response.

Unfortunately I am not one of those that has run it a 'couple' of times. Have run it significantly more than that, and some of them I have run not for fatloss but to actually see the effect hat it has on me and the counter-effect that the additional supplements have. This is where my advice comes from. I gave none at all until after I was happy with what I took, the effects they had and the end results based on diet as well.

I would agree on the broscience, as there is an old pseudo-science method for running DNP that makes out is is science fact and a lot of that is not required, or misleading.

Additionally my advice it that, advice, its up to the individual whether they take it or not.

The VitC, VitE and ALA are added in as they are 3 different anti-oxidants and DNP seems to increase the level of free radicals in the body. There are studies that suggest that slow levels of these may assist in performance, particularly in athletes. There is also research showing that high levels of free radicals can contribute to the cell damage that may lead to the formation of cancers. So basically why take the risk?

I am no self proclaimed expert, I give advice and that advice seems to work, how you perceive me is your problem, not mine.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Strange response.
> 
> Unfortunately I am not one of those that has run it a 'couple' of times. Have run it significantly more than that, and some of them I have run not for fatloss but to actually see the effect hat it has on me and the counter-effect that the additional supplements have. This is where my advice comes from. I gave none at all until after I was happy with what I took, the effects they had and the end results based on diet as well.
> 
> ...


Ok sorry I may have been a bit ott but it seems to happen in the pro-hormone sections that people insist you run every supplement under the sun, with half of them doing sod all. I agree its probably wise to chuck an antioxidant in there, but at no point is anyone right or wrong for not using a specific one.

ALA does sound like it could be beneficial, but I would be hesitant to describe it as needed.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

dbaird said:


> Ok sorry I may have been a bit ott but it seems to happen in the pro-hormone sections that people insist you run every supplement under the sun, with half of them doing sod all. I agree its probably wise to chuck an antioxidant in there, but at no point is anyone right or wrong for not using a specific one.
> 
> ALA does sound like it could be beneficial, but I would be hesitant to describe it as needed.


Ok, needed may be a bit strong  , but there is so little real research out there, and trust me I am constantly trawling the research sites, that I reckon a belt and braces approach is safest. VitC being water soluble, VitE being oil soluble and ALA for good measure. There was an article on the inclusion of Pyruvate instead of ALA for any woman taking it, as there was some old (1930s possibly) research around increased likelihood of cataracts in women, even though the risk was very very low, and may have actually been linked to poor working environments in the factories where Dnp was present rather than the Dnp itself. And the higher female incidence linked to the fact that the factory was mainly staffed by women!

I tend to treat myself as a guinea pig on a lot of substances (standing heart rate of 140 when reviewing dexaprine for example :lol: ) so I can pass on my experiences, rather than regurgitating other broscience.

All discussion on the topic is good anyway, as whatever the outcome, we all benefit.

:thumb:


----------



## Big Cat (Apr 4, 2009)

It's all experience and bro-science, simply because there is a lack of human, and even animal data on DNP. We have very little pharmacological information, and not a whole lot to go on EXCEPT experience. That's why DNP in the past was pretty faux-pas. I agree that 1200 mg of ALA isn't needed, but if you had bothered to ask why it is recommended you would have known it was simply for its anti-oxidant effect. I personally don't like mega doses of Vit C and E, they are known anti-androgens in large doses. But after getting the needed info I simply started using more apt anti-oxidants (I use the mitochondrial anti-oxidants L-Carnitine, CoQ10 and PQQ)


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Big Cat said:


> It's all experience and bro-science, simply because there is a lack of human, and even animal data on DNP. We have very little pharmacological information, and not a whole lot to go on EXCEPT experience. That's why DNP in the past was pretty faux-pas. I agree that 1200 mg of ALA isn't needed, but if you had bothered to ask why it is recommended you would have known it was simply for its anti-oxidant effect. I personally don't like mega doses of Vit C and E, they are known anti-androgens in large doses. But after getting the needed info I simply started using more apt anti-oxidants (I use the mitochondrial anti-oxidants L-Carnitine, CoQ10 and PQQ)


Interesting you should mention PQQ (Pyrroloquinoline Quinone sometimes called Methoxatin), I have been looking at this for neural and cognitive reasons recently and hadn't realised its potency as a redox agent. What dose are you looking at for DNP BC? Most tabs I have found seem to be either 10mg or 20mg.


----------



## Big Cat (Apr 4, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> Interesting you should mention PQQ (Pyrroloquinoline Quinone sometimes called Methoxatin), I have been looking at this for neural and cognitive reasons recently and hadn't realised its potency as a redox agent. What dose are you looking at for DNP BC? Most tabs I have found seem to be either 10mg or 20mg.


Yeah mine are 5. I take about 40 mg a day in two doses. Stuff isn't cheap though.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Big Cat said:


> Yeah mine are 5. I take about 40 mg a day in two doses. Stuff isn't cheap though.


I noticed its a little pricey  , best I can do is 10mg x 60 for £14, which is about 15 days on your dose.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Strange response.
> 
> Unfortunately I am not one of those that has run it a 'couple' of times. Have run it significantly more than that, and some of them I have run not for fatloss but to actually see the effect hat it has on me and the counter-effect that the additional supplements have. This is where my advice comes from. I gave none at all until after I was happy with what I took, the effects they had and the end results based on diet as well.
> 
> ...


From articles ive been reading over the past few months there seems to be a growing consensus between scientists that antioxidants are a load of **** and don't do anything. They point to there being no evidence at all that they actually work. But hey what can you do? I'll spend the £20 for now and hope they do something. As long as they don't harm you that's the main thing


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> From articles ive been reading over the past few months there seems to be a growing consensus between scientists that antioxidants are a load of **** and don't do anything. They point to there being no evidence at all that they actually work. But hey what can you do? I'll spend the £20 for now and hope they do something.* As long as they don't harm you that's the main thing*


 As long as they don't harm you that's the main thing

As long as they don't harm you that's the main thing

As long as they don't harm you that's the main thing

As long as they don't harm you that's the main thing

But DNP is fine, guys.

Haha, just having a play with ya. Saw some humour in that. I've got nothing against DNP, but we're still fully uncertain about the effects of it long term, and without certain variables(being stupid and over-dosing to death shouldn't count as a variable IMO.)

It's absolutely flipping insane man. After having DNP fully saturate blood levels at 250mg every 24 hours, my body becomes a damn furnance. I've literally not been able to hold my diet what so ever. One day I'll eat 1750 cals, another I'll eat 5-8k and I'm still dropping weight. There must be something special about glucose metabolism and the functions of insulin with this stuff too, because I definitely didn't look like I did at my current weight last time. It could be the water I'm potentially holding due to the mechanics of DNP(But I was this current weight only a couple weeks ago, until I binge ate bad   ).

Clearly I should fix my eating disorder first, before using such potent stuff. I'll never learn. . .


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Celica said:


> As long as they don't harm you that's the main thing


I was actually referring to the antioxidants...

I will be starting my DNP next week. Im like a kid at christmas  I doubt I will feel that way when i start sweating like bitch


----------



## Celica (Jan 2, 2013)

I was referring to the antioxidants lool.

But yeah, I was the same. Just don't make the mistake of cheating your diet and ****, I regret it big time because I could've lost some serious weight if I stuck with it. Now I'm just suffering lol. I got a week left of this stuff. Gonna stay strict and see where things go.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Celica said:


> I was referring to the antioxidants lool.
> 
> But yeah, I was the same. Just don't make the mistake of cheating your diet and ****, I regret it big time because I could've lost some serious weight if I stuck with it. Now I'm just suffering lol. I got a week left of this stuff. Gonna stay strict and see where things go.


have you lost any fat? My diet is pretty decent so Im going to be disappointed if i dont lose at least 10lbs


----------



## Joshua13 (Jul 31, 2013)

Goodluck funkdocta, don't forget to log !


----------

